# Lifespan of "GEL" type batteries



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Realizing that the lifespan of a battery is very much dependent on how it is used/charged/etc... what is the typical lifespan of a 12vdc GEL type battery?


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

A true deep cycle Gel is only slightly better than a marine lead acid. They are more subceptable to damage from over charging when used with solar/wind so they really are not advised.

http://www.windsun.com/Batteries/Battery_FAQ.htm#Major Battery Types


----------

